# Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juli 2014)

Hi,

ich habe aus dem Bastelbedarf verschieden große Kulleraugen, mit denen ich den ein oder anderen Gufi, versuchsweiße aufwerten möchte.
Sehen halt echt gut aus und machen etwas Rasselgeräusch.
Allerdings habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden, wie ich die Augen auf Gufis fixiert bekomme.
Sekundenkleber von UHU hat schonmal komplett versagt, hält absolut gar nicht, nicht mal ansatzweise.
Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht und kann mir sagen welcher Kleber taugt?

Bin sicher nicht der Erste der Gufis mit Augen ausstatten will.


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

Versuchs mit dem:http://www.fishingglue.de/Gummifischkleber/


----------



## Bobster (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

Funktioniert mit UHU-Soft oder Fishing Glue

 Der Effekt ist aber eher bescheiden!
 ...und außerdem haben die Dinger, bedingt eventuell durch den Hohlraum, bei mir Wasser gezogen.

 Für Jerks, Wobbler oder meine "Gufis zum fürchten" :q
 nehme ich nur noch diese Strass/Schmucksteine
 in verschiedenen Größen.
 Facettenhaft geschliffen und böse funkelnd unter Wasser.
 Bekommste Du in jedem Handarbeits- oder Dekogeschäft.
 Die bedauernden Blicke der Verkäuferin inklusive :q
http://www.gogoritas.com/index.php?...produkt-2216&gclid=CKf1_Nr3qb8CFcbJtAodkhkAqw


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

"Fishing Glue"?!!
Wahnsinn, was es alles gibt!
Die Existenz eines Gummifischklebers ist gänzlich an mir vorrüber gegangen. Bin echt überrascht.
Das werde ich dochmal testen und schauen, ob bei meinen auch die Augen mit Wasser voll laufen.
Der Verarbeitung nach zu urteilen, dürfte das aber ehr unwahrscheinlich sein.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

Gummifischkleber hält nicht! Der ist dazu gedacht lädierte Weichplastikköder quasi "kalt" zu verschweißen! Sobald ein anderen Material (Augen) an den Gummi sollen, hält das nicht.

 In dem Falle ist ein Klecks Sekundenkleber besser!


----------



## Chiforce (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

UHU Weich PVC mal probieren.


----------



## lsski (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

Las den Quatsch dat hält meistens nicht ......... Ich würde die Augen vom Teddy annähen. 
Die sind dann sogar 3 Dimensional !


----------



## Fr33 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

PVC Kleber geht auch nicht....


das sind alles Varianten um ein und das selbe Material zu verschweißen. Sekundenkleber hat da bisher die Augen am besten gehalten...


----------



## FranzJosef (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

Sekundenkleber haelt auf den meisten Gummi's.

Natuerlich nur das Original in der gelben Flasche: Renfert Sekundenkleber 1733-0100. :m

Haelt auch auf in Salz eingelegten (etc) Gummis. 
Bisher auf allen Arten von LunkerCities, BassAssassin, Quantum, Cormoran K-Don's, WaveWorms, BigHammer, IronClaw, Spro, Illex, etc etc etc. Das sind bei mir ueberall Augen drauf & haelt auf allen. Man zerreisst den Gummi, wenn man versucht die Augen abzuziehen.

Die einzige Gummimischung, die bisher ein wenig "problematisch" ist, sind meine neuen Castaics. Der Gummi ist irgendwie ziemlich luftig und braucht ein wenig mehr Kleber.

PS: Zum Reparieren/Verschweissen/Verkleben von Gummis an sich (wenn sich mal wieder ein Hechtilein verbissen hatte), ist der Renfert einfach allen anderen Sekundenklebern am Markt haushoch ueberlegen! 
PPS: Ja, der ist ein wenig teurer; das spart man locker an Gummigeld ein! Meine Barschgummis halten bis zu einem Dutzend Hechtbissen, bevor man sie wirklich nicht mehr reparieren kann. :m


Weil ich die Schachtel gerade ausgekippt habe:


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

Klasse Tipps!
Ich glaube auch, dass "Auge" eine Reizwirkung hat & werd das auch die Tage mal angehen.



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Natuerlich nur das Original in der gelben Flasche: Renfert Sekundenkleber 1733-0100.


Danke.



Bobster schrieb:


> Für Jerks, Wobbler oder meine "Gufis zum fürchten" :q
> nehme ich nur noch diese Strass/Schmucksteine
> in verschiedenen Größen.
> Facettenhaft geschliffen und böse funkelnd unter Wasser.
> ...


Sehr geil!

Aber bedauernd sind die Blicke doch nicht.
Hole mir dieses Elastikgarn auch in einem Handarbeitsladen; kostet ein Viertel dessen, was im Angelladen aufgerufen wird.
Und all die älteren Damen im Handarbeitsgeschäft haben den 3ten Frühling, wenn mal ein Kerl die Bude betritt und sich beraten lässt.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

Strass ist gut:q





 nicht so genau gucken:q, das Ding ist ca. 20 Jahre alt und einer der ersten Wobbler überhaupt, die ich gebaut habe.
 Hat aber manche Forelle gefangen. Irgendwann kann als Muster an die " Wand"
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Sekundenkleber haelt auf den meisten Gummi's.
> 
> Natuerlich nur das Original in der gelben Flasche: Renfert Sekundenkleber 1733-0100. :m
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn, ich staune immer mehr, wie unterschiedlich Sekundenkleber sein kann, obwohl der Hauptbestandteil schlicht bei allen Cyanacrylat ist.
Mein Vater hat mal einen Industrie- Sekundenkleber von der Arbeit mitgebracht, damit konnte man zwei runde Vollgummi auf Stoß zusammenkleben, das ging an der Klebestelle niemehr auseinander, egal wie fest man zog, der Gummi riß dann an einer anderen Stelle.
Beim Militär hatten die Amis immer Wundkleber dabei, das war auch Cyanacrylat, stank aber komischerweise nicht so stechend wie der normale und schimmerte blau- violett.
Damit ließ sich so ziemlich jede Schnittwunde 1A zupappen.
Du klebst mit deinem Sekundenkleber Augen, auf allmögliche Gummis und mein Sekundenkleber von Uhu, versagt nicht nur bei einem Iron Claw total.

Was lernen wir daraus?
Cyanacrylat ist nicht nur in unterschiedlicher Viskosität verfügbar, Cyanacrylat ist nicht gleich Cyanacrylat. 
Ähnliche Erfahrungen habe ich auch schon bei Medikamenten gemacht.
Während man nach Einnahme einer Aspirin aus Amiland nahezu weiße Mäuse sieht, erreicht man mit der deutschen Generikavariante, denselben Effekt nicht mal wenn man die ganze Packung nascht, obwohl auf beiden Wirkstoff Acetylsalicylacid(/säure) 500mg geschrieben steht.
Irre !|uhoh:

Den Kleber werde ich mir auf jeden Fall besorge und dann schauen wir mal, ob das nicht was wird.


----------



## ragbar (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

Ich war immer mit dem von Pattex ganz zufrieden, alternativ hab ich jetzt die Hausmarke "Toolcraft" von Conrad in Gebrauch. Den gibt's sogar in verschieden schnellen bzw. langen Trocknungsgeschwindigkeiten.


----------



## FranzJosef (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, ich staune immer mehr, wie unterschiedlich Sekundenkleber sein kann, obwohl der Hauptbestandteil schlicht bei allen Cyanacrylat ist.


Genau DAS dachte ich auch & hab' aus'm roten Billig-Klamottendiscounter so eine Packung mit 5x3ml-Sekundenkleber fuer 1€ mitgenommen; einziger Bestandteil laut Angabe "Cyanacrylat". Zu Hause bei irgendwelchen Kleinigkeiten (ich glaub' Pailetten auf Hornfischblinker) so richtig schoen gequaelt, um dann festzustellen, dass es im Brackwasser nicht haelt & die ganze Rum*******lei fuer'n Po war. Dachte aber, dass ich einfach zu bloede war/bin.
Dann hat mir mein Bruder durch'n Zufall den Renfert mitgebracht; einfach nur Bombe. Man muss sich mit dem auch ein wenig einfuchsen, bis man fuer jede Gummimischung die richtige Handhabe raushat; bei LunkerCity schoen duenn auftragen & einmal richtig anpressen, fertig. Bei manch' anderen ein wenig mehr Kleber und kurz antrocknen lassen. Aber ich habe noch keine Gummimischung gehabt, die ich mit dem Renfert nicht kleben konnte.
V.a. hat die Scheixx-Rumschweisserei mit Teelicht und Skalpell endlich ein Ende. DA hat der Billig-Sekundenkleber naemlich auch nicht gehalten und die Naehte gingen nach kuerzester Zeit immer auf.
Das einzig Negative: Wenn man bei so einem Gummi ein Dutzend Mal die ganzen Hechtwunden geflickt hat, hat man irgendwann eine Klebestelle an der anderen. Das liegt aber in der Natur der Sache.
Gerade wenn ich im Herbst auch auf groessere Barschgummi's (5-6") umstelle, wuerde ich mich ja die Kraetze aergern; da kostet ein Gummi ja mal locker 1,50+€. Und die nicht reparieren koennen? Ooohoooooch nooooeeeeee.... 

PS: Ich hab' immer ein Zewa-Tuch beim Kleben zu liegen & sauge damit den ueberfluessigen Kleber auf. Und ein spitzes Messer (oder eine Nadel) zum Augen aufsetzen wirkt auch Wunder. :m
PPS: So eine kleine Flasche haelt EWIG, auch wenn sie nicht so aussieht. Und ich flick' nun vergleichsweise wirklich viel. #6


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

Ich kleb die Augen immer direkt auf die Jigköpfe, nicht auf die eigentlichen Gummis (auch, weil ich meine Köder stets in den Originalblistern lagere und die  Weichmacher-"Blisterschlunzsuppe" ziemlich schnell die Augen anfrisst).

Direkt auf dem Bleikopf scheint die Art des Klebers recht egal zu sein - ich nehm dazu so Billigbepp ausm 1-Euro-Laden, hält hervorragend. Ich entferne nichtmal die Selbstklebeschicht der Augen, das ist auf Blei offenbar unnötig und haftet trotzdem bombig.

Bei Bedarf dem (Rund-)Kopf rechts und links noch eine mit nem Hammer geben, um eine etwas geradere Klebefläche zu bekommen - funzt super. Ich verwende fast nur augenlose Gummis, da passt das prima. 

Für die wenigen "werksbeaugten" hab ich natürlich noch n paar unbeklebte Köpfe am Start (Vieraugenmutationen erachte ich ausschließlich für Spots in Kernkraftwerksnähe als sinnvoll *ggggg*).

Ist ne nette Winterbeschäftigung - da kann man an einem Nachmittag n paar Kopfpackungen auf Vorrat frisieren.

Ich verwende gewässerbedingt nur Rund- und Bananenköpfe, da geht das super. Bei Footballs, Standups etc. kann sinnvolles Kopfbekleben je nach Kopfmodell natürlich schwieriger bis unmöglich werden (gilt auch für meine flachen Skirted Jigs, da hat das sozusagen keinen Platz).

Einziger weiterer Nachteil: 

Etwaige eingestanzte Gewichtsangaben verschwinden dabei natürlich. Insofern muss man beim Sortieren dann halt etwas aufpassen oder gleich das Boxenfach mit den jeweiligen Köpfen primitiv an der Innenwand markieren (z. B. per beschriftetem Klebeetikett - ich nehm da diese kleinen runden Punkte in Orange, die sind groß genuch für ne mit wasserfestem Stift aufgebrachte Zahl und durch das Orange auch noch im Halbdunklen lesbar).

Aber einen Tod muss man halt sterben *ggggggggg*


----------



## FranzJosef (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Du klebst mit deinem Sekundenkleber Augen, auf allmögliche Gummis und mein Sekundenkleber von Uhu, versagt nicht nur bei einem Iron Claw total.



Das muessten doch auch Iron Claws sein??






Das sind die ersten Gummi's, auf denen der Renfert nicht haelt. Also nirgendwo, der Kleber trocknet auch nicht an, sondern perlt einfach nur ab. Keine Ahnung warum... Aber wie gesagt, die ersten, bei denen es nicht klappt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich kleb die Augen immer direkt auf die Jigköpfe, nicht auf die eigentlichen Gummis (auch, weil ich meine Köder stets in den Originalblistern lagere und die  Weichmacher-"Blisterschlunzsuppe" ziemlich schnell die Augen anfrisst).
> 
> Direkt auf dem Bleikopf scheint die Art des Klebers recht egal zu sein - ich nehm dazu so Billigbepp ausm 1-Euro-Laden, hält hervorragend. Ich entferne nichtmal die Selbstklebeschicht der Augen, das ist auf Blei offenbar unnötig und haftet trotzdem bombig.
> 
> ...




Prinzipiell nicht blöd die Idee, die Bleiköpfe zu bekleben.
Für mich vielfach jedoch nicht umsetzbar, weil ich häufig ohne Bleikopf angele(Offsethaken mit oder ohne Bebleiung, Carolina Rig, Texas Rig, Mini Standupschlitten).
Liegt einfach daran, dass ich häufig an sehr flachen Gewässern fische, mit minimaler oder gar keiner Strömung.
An und unter Brücken fische ich Gummis sogar mir der Pole.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Das muessten doch auch Iron Claws sein??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut möglich, dass das auch Iron Claws sind.
Wäre aber nicht tragisch, wenn der Renfert auf den Iron Claws versagt und wundern würde es mich auch nicht.
Die Teile fühlen sich oberflächlich wie silikonisiert an, als ob sie mit Gleitgel imprägniert wären.
Es sind definitiv nicht meine meist gefischten Gummis, von daher halb so wild.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*


Billig Sekundenkleber auf  Iron Clows.
Hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit. 
Die Augen halten bombenfest und laufen auch nicht mit Wasser voll. 
Besser ist es allerdings den Jigkopf vorher zu montieren.
Für das Anbringen der Straß Steinchen und andere empfiehlt es sich, 
im Gummi vorab mit einem Lötkolben eine kleine Vertiefung einzubringen.

Macht schon Spaß seine Kunstköder so aufzupeppen.
Denke mir auch dass die Augen ein guter Fixpunkt für die Raubfische sind.
Jedoch bringt dies Wirklich was? |kopfkrat
*Denn mehr oder auch besser habe ich damit nicht gefangen. #d*


----------



## Lordpet (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

ich habe keine Ahnung, aber vielliecht kurz das Gummi an der stelle erhitzen (leicht zum Schmelzen bringen) und das Auge dran packen.. so lange halten bis das Gummi kalt ist. 

Keine Ahnung ob das klappt..


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

Klappt nicht!!!#d


----------



## Lordpet (1. August 2014)

*AW: Gufis mit Augen bekleben; welcher Kleber?*

schade


----------

